# So I got these screens???



## SmokeStar21 (Feb 27, 2006)

I got these two screens from the guy I bought the clones off of.  One is labeled (16x20" I.D. 110 Mesh) and the other is marked (16x20" I.D. - 12XX). He labeled the first one A and the second one B. If anyone can tell me how to use these screens I would appreciate it a lot.  i think he said he made kief with the screens I am not sure though.


----------



## Ogof (Feb 27, 2006)

The screens are to sieve off the trichomes and other particles. The finer the screen the finer the hash. This link may help.
http://forum.grasscity.com/showthread.php?t=43104

Have fun!


----------

